# Send in pics for TOTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Now accepting pictures for TOTM. This contest is to show off your tank. It is not necessarily about your photo, but rather about the tank in the photo (a good photo will make your tank look better though).

If you do not know how to upload an image, then follow this guide. Sending images is as easy as PMing them to me. 

1. *One photo per person per contest per month.*
2. *Pictures should be clear.*
3. *Do not let others know which photo is yours.*
4. *Keep the photo accessible. *
5. *Keep it clean.* 
6. *It must be YOUR photo and YOUR aquarium.*

*When posting comments, keep it on topic.* This is not the place to discuss rules. If you feel the need to do so, start a thread in the "Suggestions & Feedback" area of the forums.

Please submit photos to me now!

The prize for this month's TOTM will be an 8.5 inch Marineland LED Bubble Wand.


> Enhance your aquarium with decorative light and air bubbles from a single, easy-to-install unit. Fully submersible linear LED accent light has 6 LEDs for striking light effects in any aquarium setup. Built-in airstone produces a curtain of air bubble to promote proper gas exchange. The LED Bubble Wand boasts low heat emission and low energy consumption. Includes suction cup mount and 10 ft long power cord. The LED Bubble Wand measures 8-1/2" x 1-1/8" high. For fresh or saltwater aquariums. Airstones, curtains, and diffusers require an air pump and airline tubing for use.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

hmmm cool, my tank still looks the same though lol so idk if ill enter again. Good luck to all!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

That prize is amazing... I'll give u my pic later this week


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Come on people! Enter your photos.
If the prize doesn't interest you, you can still enter, and win for the fun of it.

You may send in new photos of the same tank, even if the tank looks the same as the last time you photographed it. Lets see those pretty tanks!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Save a spot for me!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

how many people and ill get u one the 10th unless there r a lotta people or a deadline


----------



## meldiane (Nov 16, 2011)

Just sent mine in!


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

just sent mine in. i hope i did it correctly


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

When does voting start?


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent one


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

can u send prizez to england


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer? can the prize be sent to uk?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd guess so.


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

any updates for when voting starts??


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Submitted mine in. I hope I'm not too late


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Are we going to have a February TOTM?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

There is one but I think he's still working on posting it.


----------

